# What can one do with 200sx tail-lights?



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

ive got a 95 200sx and i have nothing to do with the tail lights, any suggestions, pictures or anything would be appreciated, because the stock ones are gonna look dumb once my body kit is on
thanks
bryan


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

you can get blackouts from GTS or paint them all red or do some custom work and turn them into LED's or a variety of different things


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

you can love them for what they are :fluffy:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

there this conversion kit... it'll probably cost around 5 grand tho...


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

Damn i deff think someone should start making tail lights in bulk and selling them or something, there are more threads about doing custom tail lights then i can count....i just want my blacked out in candy apple red, but i dont think i can do it myself becuz i dont wana fuck up my tail lights cuz you gotta put them in the oven and stuff to loosen in the glue huh?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Dude! Get Custom Altezzas!!! Awesome Bro!!!!!


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

Alright, do oyu have a link to these blacked out 95 200sx lights, OR even better tips or directions on how to do the blacking out by myself, custom work and such.
thanks,
bryan


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i had mine blacked out 
heres a pic of them
http://www.cardomain.com/id/nissan200sex


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i seriously dont understand the fascination with modding taillights...


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

Personally i just wana lose the amber turn signal cuz i hate that color......i wana black them out cuz then my car would be JET black, i REALLY hate altezza's, i just wana lose the amber, which i think almost everyone would agree it just doesnt look good on a black car with nothing else that color......


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You could put on '98 tails, or tint the tails black, or red, or tint the amber and clear sections black, or make custom tails, or do a conversion...

Pretty much anything you can imagine, you can do.


----------



## norm200sx (Feb 16, 2004)

What would you guys think of custom tail light covers made out of fiber glass?
I made some but didn't end up finishing them because my college work has gotten too demanding and my garage is 2 hours away. I know I will make some good ones this summer. I made a pair thay weren't perfect, but it was my first time using fiberglass and found what I did wrong, and i know for a fact I could almost make them perfectly so that you could only see a small portion of the amber or multiple smaller circles to let the amber show through, and the rest of the lights would be a series of bigger circles, kind of like the skyline lights but not quite, I was going to make a pair that was metallic blue to match my car, a pair that was black, and a pair that was silver just to see what looked the best. I know I am going to get flamed by some, "leave the [email protected] tail lights alone", but that is the chance you take everytime you post.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You're probably not going to get flamed in here for asking questions about making your car look better. After all, this is the cosmetic section.

Back on topic: Personally, I don't dig covers too much. They're better than painting them, but I dunno... the shape of the B14 200SX tail doesn't really lend itself to a clean-looking cover.

Your car is blue, you say? What accent color are you going with? If you have black as a secondary color, what I'd do is get a set of '98 tails, paint the surrounds body-color, and tint the turn and reverse sections black. If you do it right, it would look really clean, IMO.


----------



## norm200sx (Feb 16, 2004)

It is a dark metallic blue, that is actually a really good idea, and as opposed to all the complications with the covers it would probably look alot cleaner.
Thanks for the tip, but even if I do that I am going to make the covers just because I have already started on it, and because I want to see how good I can get them to look, the last ones I made looked really flush. :thumbup:


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

ALright, well if i do want to take out my tailight and customize it into a black shading, how do i go about it? i dont want to fuck them up so i have to buy new ones.
thanks
bryan


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, there's always the possibility of screwing them up. That's just the risk you take when you modify your car. Luckily, 200SX tails can be had used pretty cheap (especially the early ones), so if you do screw something up, it's not going to break the bank.

The best way I've seen to do black tinting is to actually remove the tails. There's a number of nuts on the inside of the trunk and on the trunklid that will allow you to pull the lights out. Beware of the nasty black stuff.

Then, tape off what you don't want to paint, scuff up the sections you want to, and CAREFULLY spray. The paint you want to use is called Nightshades. RC window tint spray also works wonders. The paint is very thin and will run if you're not careful. Use lots and lots of very very light coats. Once they're as dark as you want, spray a couple of layers of clearcoat (get the CFC-free stuff) to protect the paint. Remove the tape, reinstall, and enjoy.

For more info, there's a number of old threads in the search regarding the same thing. I'm sure you could find more detailed instructions for removal of the taillights as well.


----------



## norm200sx (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a friend with a maxima that had his lights painted at an autobody shop to match his car and they look fat. Of course he bought altezzas so it is like a skyline style. You might want to take it to an autobody shop and see what they can do for you, that is your best bet in not messing up your lights.


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for the tips, im going to consider tinting my tail-lights, but how illegal is it to do that? i live in NH, i know different states have different rules, but id like to know if anyone has first hand experience with this.
thanks
bryan


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

check with your local law enforcements before you do that..

save u the trouble of tickets.


----------

